# Long Windows Startup Time



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

The computer is pretty high-spec'd:
-Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
-Core i7-3770
-MSI Z77A-GD65 
-4 x 8 GiB DDR3-1600
-Quadro 4000
-2 x Seagate Barracuda XT ST32000641AS 2TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s in RAID0 on Intel RST


```
<EventData>
    <Data Name="BootTsVersion">2</Data>
    <Data Name="BootStartTime">2012-06-04T11:54:09.640400200Z</Data>
    <Data Name="BootEndTime">2012-06-04T11:56:39.302661800Z</Data>
    <Data Name="SystemBootInstance">14</Data>
    <Data Name="UserBootInstance">9</Data>
    <Data Name="BootTime">82432</Data>
    <Data Name="MainPathBootTime">62832</Data>
    <Data Name="BootKernelInitTime">16</Data>
    <Data Name="BootDriverInitTime">639</Data>
    <Data Name="BootDevicesInitTime">1312</Data>
    <Data Name="BootPrefetchInitTime">19004</Data>
    <Data Name="BootPrefetchBytes">392634368</Data>
    <Data Name="BootAutoChkTime">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootSmssInitTime">5503</Data>
    <Data Name="BootCriticalServicesInitTime">238</Data>
    <Data Name="BootUserProfileProcessingTime">235</Data>
    <Data Name="BootMachineProfileProcessingTime">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootExplorerInitTime">4500</Data>
    <Data Name="BootNumStartupApps">17</Data>
    <Data Name="BootPostBootTime">19600</Data>
    <Data Name="BootIsRebootAfterInstall">false</Data>
    <Data Name="BootRootCauseStepImprovementBits">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootRootCauseGradualImprovementBits">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootRootCauseStepDegradationBits">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootRootCauseGradualDegradationBits">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootIsDegradation">false</Data>
    <Data Name="BootIsStepDegradation">false</Data>
    <Data Name="BootIsGradualDegradation">false</Data>
    <Data Name="BootImprovementDelta">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootDegradationDelta">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootIsRootCauseIdentified">false</Data>
    <Data Name="OSLoaderDuration">2963</Data>
    <Data Name="BootPNPInitStartTimeMS">16</Data>
    <Data Name="BootPNPInitDuration">1334</Data>
    <Data Name="OtherKernelInitDuration">36181</Data>
    <Data Name="SystemPNPInitStartTimeMS">37492</Data>
    <Data Name="SystemPNPInitDuration">617</Data>
    <Data Name="SessionInitStartTimeMS">38133</Data>
    <Data Name="Session0InitDuration">487</Data>
    <Data Name="Session1InitDuration">148</Data>
    <Data Name="SessionInitOtherDuration">4867</Data>
    <Data Name="WinLogonStartTimeMS">43636</Data>
    <Data Name="OtherLogonInitActivityDuration">14460</Data>
    <Data Name="UserLogonWaitDuration">184</Data>
  </EventData>
```
OtherKernelInitDuration appears extra long (everything I've seen suggests it shouldn't be over 10 seconds and it is over 35 seconds on every boot.  I have no idea what happens during that though so I have no idea what to try.

There is very little software on this computer.  I'd be satisfied with a 20 second improvement.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

Everything set in MSconfig to allow for faster boot? Also, is intels "rapid start" driver installed?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

From what I've read, Rapid Start only applies to sleep mode.  This is cold booting/restarting.  Sleep is disabled.

I'll try a minimal boot via msconfig...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> From what I've read, Rapid Start only applies to sleep mode.  This is cold booting/restarting.  Sleep is disabled.
> 
> I'll try a minimal boot via msconfig...



I'm saying the rapid smart due to the factor due to what I read a bit ago on intel's site when looking for a new Z77 board...

Intel's Smart Technology User's Guide


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

It's probably something like USB drivers. Try disabling things in the Bios (if possible) to see if the times reduce.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm saying the rapid smart due to the factor due to what I read a bit ago on intel's site when looking for a new Z77 board...
> 
> Intel's Smart Technology User's Guide


I did diagnostic startup and it made no difference.  I can't give exact numbers because it disabled event logging too.  It was long.

Smart Technology requires an SSD.  This doesn't have one.




erocker said:


> It's probably something like USB drivers. Try disabling things in the Bios (if possible) to see if the times reduce.


I'll try...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

I disabled PCIE Gen3, HPET, IEEE 1394, LAN, and HD Audio.  Improvement overall was no more than 5 seconds, OtherKernelInitDuration was still over 35 seconds.

I can't disable USB because that's what the keyboard/mouse run off of.  I don't even think it's possible.

I turned that stuff back on because it is kind of important. XD

I don't see anything else I could disable in the BIOS.


Edit: Got an error on that boot: BackgroundPrefetchTime (25964 Deregation Time)

I should note that the moment the computer hits the desktop, it is responsive.  I don't think I would want to disable that even if it would mean faster boot times.  I still don't think that's the root of the slow boot though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I disabled PCIE Gen3, HPET, IEEE 1394, LAN, and HD Audio.  Improvement overall was no more than 5 seconds, OtherKernelInitDuration was still over 35 seconds.
> 
> I can't disable USB because that's what the keyboard/mouse run off of.  I don't even think it's possible.
> 
> ...



Sorry about the rapid smart.. I misread the term on SSD...


Is it a new os?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2012)

My Maximus mobo was really slow and even more so when IDE was turned on in the bios.  My external DVD player can do it some times too.


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2012)

Try freeware Soluto, a boot times manager for lazy suds... ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

I tried Soluto and it didn't tell me anything about what was taking forever to boot. 

Motherboard has no IDE nor FDD.  Two SATA LG BluRay burners are plugged in and a bunch of stuff on USB (mostly hubs).  That's about all.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 4, 2012)

Ford, you are on the right track; you might be interested in these links.
I know you like details.

Use Windows 7 Event Viewer to track down issues that cause slower boot times

Windows On/Off Transition Performance Analysis


> This paper explains the Windows on/off transitions in detail, highlights performance vulnerabilities within each transition, and shows how to identify and analyze these issues by using the Windows Performance Toolkit (WPT). The guidance in this paper can help significantly reduce on/off transition times.
> 
> This paper is intended to help original equipment manufacturers (OEMs), independent software vendors (ISVs), independent hardware vendors (IHVs), and systems analysts improve system response times.
> 
> ...



Microsoft's hidden diagnostic tool unlocks Vista startup secrets


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Is it a new os?


Two OS installs (one about a week ago and again now) with the same slow boot issue.  This current install happened about 18 hours ago.  It only has Windows 7, Office Professional 2010, some Cyberlink software (for Bluray playback/burning), and CyberPower Power Panel installed.  Everything is updated.




95Viper said:


> Ford, you are on the right track; you might be interested in these links.
> I know you like details.
> 
> Use Windows 7 Event Viewer to track down issues that cause slower boot times
> ...


Investigating...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 4, 2012)

have u tried bios update of the mb and firmware update of the SSD?

just wondering sometimes they can do magic stuff ^^;


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

Mobo EFI version is highest available (10.5 I think).

I won't touch the firmware on the Seagate drives.  I've heard too many horror stories about them getting bricked via firmware.

Both drives individually passed Seagate's Long Generic test and SMART test.

The RAM survived memtest86 4.0b server 9 passes with 0 errors.


Edit: xbootmgr and xperf are in the Windows SDK:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8279

I don't think it is wise to install that on a client computer that may be delivered in a few hours (just waiting for one part).  The document linked did not mention OtherKernelInit once (not even OtherKernel) so even if I bloat the computer, there's no guarentee I'll learn anything from it. 


Edit: The download is 408.1 MiB with Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate already installed.  I guess I can install it on my computer so I'll have it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mobo EFI version is highest available (10.5 I think).
> 
> I won't touch the firmware on the Seagate drives.  I've heard too many horror stories about them getting bricked via firmware.
> 
> ...



Have you tried a register cleaner yet? I've seen boot times better after the cleaner has done it's job a few times. I've all ways ran ccleaner 3 times after a new install. Also any time windows updates..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

Will try, the Windows SDK route isn't feasible...


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Two SATA LG BluRay burners are plugged in and a bunch of stuff on USB (mostly hubs).



You tried disabling them and it still took a long time? Since it's some sort of kernel problem (which I have little knowledge on) perhaps, it has to do with the Windows installation itself?


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2012)

mamma, usb hubs WILL make boot longer, and Cyberpower would be my next UNinstall, considering how unsmart videocodecs are.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Have you tried a register cleaner yet? I've seen boot times better after the cleaner has done it's job a few times. I've all ways ran ccleaner 3 times after a new install. Also any time windows updates..


No change.




erocker said:


> You tried disabling them and it still took a long time? Since it's some sort of kernel problem (which I have little knowledge on) perhaps, it has to do with the Windows installation itself?


Can't disable USB.  I can try unplugging the burners...




erixx said:


> mamma, usb hubs WILL make boot longer, and Cyberpower would be my next UNinstall, considering how unsmart videocodecs are.


CyberPower is critical because it's UPS managment.  It was doing it before Office, Cyberlink, and CyberPower software was installed.

The hubs are off of the USB headers (2xUSB2-A, 2xUSB3-A).  There isn't any external USB hubs.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think it is wise to install that on a client computer that may be delivered in a few hours (just waiting for one part).  The document linked did not mention OtherKernelInit once (not even OtherKernel) so even if I bloat the computer, there's no guarentee I'll learn anything from it.



Sorry, I thought it was for a system you were building for yourself and you wanted to reduce _your_ boot time.
Naw, I wouldn't load it on a client.
__________________________________________________________________

Try Autoruns for Windows v11.31

I use it regularly to eliminate start-up items, boot items, and other junk or unneeded/unwanted items.



> This utility, which has the most comprehensive knowledge of auto-starting locations of any startup monitor, shows you what programs are configured to run during system bootup or login, and shows you the entries in the order Windows processes them. These programs include ones in your startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and other Registry keys.


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2012)

there is no sorry button but i mistaked cyber link and -power. you for sure noticed but anyway sorry.

If nothing improves, I fear hardware errors... -or virus infection...-  HW Errors could be an unreliable SATA cable that makes hardware detection on bootup taking forever... Take a brand new cable for your boot HDD and do not connect anything else...


----------



## baggpipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Superfetch loading that memory? So much memory...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> You tried disabling them and it still took a long time? Since it's some sort of kernel problem (which I have little knowledge on) perhaps, it has to do with the Windows installation itself?


BluRay drives made no difference.




95Viper said:


> Try Autoruns for Windows v11.31
> 
> I use it regularly to eliminate start-up items, boot items, and other junk or unneeded/unwanted items.


All those registry entries have been triple checked and all the junk software removed from boot (namely, CyberLink).  It has to look deeper than the obvious in order to yeild any results on this one. 



erixx said:


> If nothing improves, I fear hardware errors... -or virus infection...-  HW Errors could be an unreliable SATA cable that makes hardware detection on bootup taking forever... Take a brand new cable for your boot HDD and do not connect anything else...


The UEFI BIOS boot very fast and everything that should be detected is detected.

There's more likely to be flies on the moon than a virus on this computer (it did it before the LAN driver was installed).

All cables are brand new.




baggpipes said:


> Superfetch loading that memory? So much memory...




```
<Data Name="BootPrefetchBytes">392634368</Data>
```
392 MB...
You'd think that would only be about 4 seconds...
Oh:

```
<Data Name="BootPrefetchInitTime">19004</Data>
```
19 seconds total.  According to my computer, that's actually pretty quick.


Has anyone else ran Windows via the EFI: Windows Boot Manager?  That's what is very unique to this system and maybe what is causing the delay.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 4, 2012)

Maybe your rig just need 35sec... Try Win8 - I have been told it much faster in boot. Or get a SSD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

Windows 8 isn't officially out yet and Windows 7 is already purchased.

I think you're right though...this might be beyond my ability to fix.  I'll suggest to the owner that he should consider an SSD for caching/page file if hard drive performance isn't acceptable.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> BluRay drives made no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



check bios and see if there is a effect to turn off splash screens.. I know that with my Z68 there was 5 different "splash screens" that popped up before windows.. Once i took that off, I believe it did help boot time since the controllers were starting up faster..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

There's only one splash screen and it only shows for about 1 second.  The delay I'm trying to reduce is when the actual Windows logo is showing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's only one splash screen and it only shows for about 1 second.  The delay I'm trying to reduce is when the actual Windows logo is showing.



I know that. But, once it was disabled on my V-pro, the time it took was a little faster. that's why I asked..


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 4, 2012)

How long is it actually taking to boot?  If it's under a minute then I wouldn't even worry about it.  If the owner cares, then teach him how to use hybrid sleep, and that sucker will come out of S4 before the monitor has a chance to warm up.

There is really no reason that he would need a shutdown for anything other than updates.


----------



## OneCool (Jun 4, 2012)

Have you threatened it with a hammer?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is some more.

Try turning Aero off; or, maybe these links, below:

Windows 7 Welcome screen pauses for 30 seconds during logon

The Welcome screen may be displayed for 30 seconds during the logon process after you set a solid color as the desktop background in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2

A 30-second delay occurs when you log on to a computer after you configure the "Hide all icons on Desktop" Group Policy and the "Normal Wallpaper" Group Policy in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2
_____________________________________________________________________________
How about the delayed start feature:
WS2008: Startup Processes and Delayed Automatic Start
Delayed Start feature increases options for Windows services

Just throwing sh*t onto the fire, now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> How long is it actually taking to boot?  If it's under a minute then I wouldn't even worry about it.  If the owner cares, then teach him how to use hybrid sleep, and that sucker will come out of S4 before the monitor has a chance to warm up.
> 
> There is really no reason that he would need a shutdown for anything other than updates.


I got concerned when it was taking 80-100 seconds.  I think the last several times I checked, it was between 53-55 seconds which is acceptable.  Even so, I'm curious why the OtherKernelInit is abnormally high.

I disable sleep and hybernate.  They're hard on the PSU and I've seen so many motherboards fail to recover from it.  I recommend, to everyone, to shut down daily purging the RAM and extending component lifespan.




OneCool said:


> Have you threatened it with a hammer?


It has a $200 case, it knows I wouldn't follow through. 




95Viper said:


> Here is some more.
> 
> Try turning Aero off; or, maybe these links, below:
> 
> ...


I didn't try turning Aero off...I should have.  It's already upstairs ready to go to the client so I can't try now.

Logon isn't a problem. According to the logs, it is taking less than 200ms (insanely fast).

I didn't think of Delayed Start but, I don't know what I'd do that too.  There's so little running on it.  If memory serves, there was only 1 second difference between starting everything and only starting critical services.  It's something lower than software.  At the same time, driver loading said it only took about 650ms.  I really need to know what that OtherKernelInitDuration includes.


----------



## bmaverick (Jun 5, 2012)

One other thing that sloooows down a machine is the stupid Search Index on the drives.  Turning that nasty thing off really helps with overall drive speed.


----------

